# Looking for a complete Drum set



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

As the title says I am looking for a complete kit. preferably a good quality 5 piece with cymabal and stands or rack. Looking for a Tama specifically but other brands are ok.
Looking to trade Guns or very high end model aircraft (RC).

Larry 832-385-3374 call or text.

[email protected]

Larry


----------

